# Chartering in Madagascar



## Maserati (May 15, 2006)

Dear all,
I would like some information on chartering a bareboat in Madagascar and
only found this site: http://www.sailing-advisor.com do you know of any other
sources for sailing in this region of the world?
Thanks in advance
Maserati


----------

